# Your file could not be deleted. Please try again.



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello,

I am not able to delete a pdf document in my Personal Detail tab during ACS submission. Application is just saved not yet submitted.

Please help if you have faced the same issue.

Thanks,
Mohit


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not able to delete a pdf document in my Personal Detail tab during ACS submission. Application is just saved not yet submitted.
> 
> ...


I faced the same issue, i uploaded documents without notary signature as I was not having scanned notarized copies and didn't want the filled details to be deleted. I was assuming I can delete and upload notarized docs next day, I have uploaded notarized ones next day and I had to leave the old documents as it is. 

Waiting for my assessment results. 

Upload right documents in addition to old 1 or wait for a month so that you current application will be expired. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not able to delete a pdf document in my Personal Detail tab during ACS submission. Application is just saved not yet submitted.
> 
> ...


You will not be able to delete a file once you have clicked on "Save". There are two ways you can proceed with your application:

1. Upload the correct documentation and once the payment is done, send them an email providing your application ID and explain your situation. Once the case officer is assigned to you, he/she will reach out to you asking you which documents you would want to upload. They will upload it on your behalf.

I faced a similar issue as I was not able to verify whether I uploaded the passport pdf correctly. I reached out to them and they asked me to follow the above step. So it's better you explain the scenario to the ACS support team and they are very prompt in giving replies.

2. Create a new ACS application with an alternative email id.

Hope this helps..


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for your quick reply. I have submitted the documents and mailed them the situation. 

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> You will not be able to delete a file once you have clicked on "Save". There are two ways you can proceed with your application:
> 
> 1. Upload the correct documentation and once the payment is done, send them an email providing your application ID and explain your situation. Once the case officer is assigned to you, he/she will reach out to you asking you which documents you would want to upload. They will upload it on your behalf.
> 
> ...




Thanks mate. Appreciate your reply. I have submitted the correct docs and mailed them.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Thanks mate. Appreciate your reply. I have submitted the correct docs and mailed them.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


Hi friend, 

I have an issue in assessment result now, I sent an email to ACS regarding the same, I just want to know how much they took to respond to your email. 

Regards, 
Gopi

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> I have an issue in assessment result now, I sent an email to ACS regarding the same, I just want to know how much they took to respond to your email.
> 
> ...




They replied immediately to understand what documents are the correct ones. Not sure about how to respond to other general queries.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

They will normally contact the submitter as soon as the CO starts working on the case. I had uploaded my passport copy (non notarized) along with notarized copies of other documents. 

The case officer contacted me after 13 days (from the date of their official calculated submission date*) and requested me to upload my passport notarized copy (funny as it a government document which ideally should not have required a notary. anyways!!)

I had the same issue uploading the document and sent an email to the case officer with the attachment and the CO did that for me and after that the progress is the same (6-8 weeks of waiting as per them). No worries.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks Guys for your information. Below is the issue in my case and I have sent an email and waiting for their reply. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=13083434

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I received a reply from ACS yesterday that they double check and confirm. Today received my results with 2 years deduction and employer 1 assessed positive. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> You will not be able to delete a file once you have clicked on "Save". There are two ways you can proceed with your application:
> 
> 1. Upload the correct documentation and once the payment is done, send them an email providing your application ID and explain your situation. Once the case officer is assigned to you, he/she will reach out to you asking you which documents you would want to upload. They will upload it on your behalf.
> 
> ...


I have a similar query and going ahead with Option 2 i.e. a new ACS application with a new email ID.

Just thinking that my PTE scorecard had the original email ID.

So the email IDs on my PTE scorecard and ACS application willl be different.

Can this cause an issue?

Thanks


----------

